# Powermore 123cc OHV 4 stroke



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Having a issue with my powermore snowblower and wondered if anyone had a service manual for it. Basically it won't run on it's own but if you pour gas down the carb it will run till the gas runs out. Also it seems when the primer bulb is pressed its just pushinh air. Seems to be gas in the bowl it's just not getting to the carb. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! :wave:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

hemlo said:


> Having a issue with my powermore snowblower and wondered if anyone had a service manual for it. Basically it won't run on it's own but if you pour gas down the carb it will run till the gas runs out. Also it seems when the primer bulb is pressed its just pushinh air. Seems to be gas in the bowl it's just not getting to the carb. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! :wave:


On most engines with a bowl type carb he primer pumps air into the bowl which forces fuel up the nozzle so it can be sucked into the engine when it is cranked, so if you pump the primer and no fuel is present in the throat of the carb you have a possibility of the bowl gasket leaking and not letting the primer create pressure or the nozzle or main jet is clogged and not letting the fuel feed. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks geo for the reply ill look into that


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

For what it's worth: We've soaked these Chinese carbs (MTD Engine) for days in the cold-soak (Safety-Kleen) tank, tried the ultra-sonic cleaner, even scraped the main jet orifice, and STILL they won't run without surging without part-choke after cleaning. At around $70 we now just replace them, period.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info Paul. Just some background info on my snowblower. Bought it last winter and it has been used 3 times. In the spring put fuel stab in it and ran it till it was empty. This fall when it snowed I put new fuel in it and it won't run on its own. I can see getting a new carb on such a new unit.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get a service manual for this unit? Noone has replied about the service manual fequest


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

hemlo said:


> Thanks for the info Paul. Just some background info on my snowblower. Bought it last winter and it has been used 3 times. In the spring put fuel stab in it and ran it till it was empty. This fall when it snowed I put new fuel in it and it won't run on its own. I can see getting a new carb on such a new unit.


Hello hemlo. Unfortunately, most engines appearing on snow blowers now are Chinese made Honda clones. I don't believe Powermore has any service manuals available, and Honda only offers them for purchase and will not freely share the information. I agree with Paul, the carb will need to be cleaned or replaced if cleaning fails. Unless you drained the carb bowl when stored, the gas has evaporated and left behind the stabilizer which has blocked some ports inside the carb.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are the part numbers for the MTD engine manuals. I checked the first manual number, there's no list price so it may be no-charge. Let me know which one you need, and I'll check on it.

Paul


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Paul for that link the one that would be the one providing it has the power more engine would be the manual 769-04015-01. Let me know what you find out. Thanks again


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ha, I didn't know it, but MTD like Kohler and some other OEMs make their manuals available free to the public:

http://support.mtdproducts.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/10584


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice! I looked through and i still don't see what mine is. Ill email MTD with my model and serial number and see what they tell me. I'm getting close to running this thing over! Me and my friend both bought one and now his has a extremley high racing of the engine and soon and you move the throttle off choke. Both not a year old and both having issues. Think i might just break down and buy a new carb for my 20 year old Canadian tire model. Thanks for the link to the MTD manuals Paulr.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

About yours---if you left untreated fuel in it, and the carb. is gummed up that's on you. Else there may be a warrantable issue - it's got a 2 yr. warranty.

About your friends---suggest he bring it to an MTD dealer about the racing. It is probably one of two things - a stuck open throttle from gum in the venturi/shaft boss (rare, but it happens), or a governor issue. The latter would be warranty, while gum is not.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

OK thanks for the info paulr


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Ran some sea foam through it and the racing has stopped and now have throttle control so it must have been gummed up


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you for the above shop manuals link


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

So i still can't find a manual for this unit but i was told that all server repair shops that fix this unit have them. Wondered if anyone out there could get me the carburator teardown and rebuild so i know what im doing . You know how sometimes those pieces fall out and have no idea where they go. I don't understand why they would'nt give this info to do it yourself types to fix there own equipment. They still make the money on the parts and i hate paying overpriced service fees to fix stuff like this. Any help would be appriciated. supposdely this manual is on CD's and server depots for mtd have them. Thanks in advance for any help!! The Model Number is 31A-2M1e706


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello hemlo, I believe this is the manual for your motor. I hope this helps.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks usmcgrunt . It looks like it is the same carburator. This weekend when i find a warm place to take this apart i will see. The pictures of the motors on the manual don't look the same as mine but the carb does. I will get back to you on the weekened. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It was stated in someone's previous reply that these engines are Honda clones. Not really, they're quite a bit different but the carburetors are basically of similar design, so if you're familiar with Honda carbs, you'll be right at home.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Just thought I would post a update to those who helped and others who may have been watching this thread. I finally got the carb off and it was clean as could be looked brand new and it was only used 5 or 6 times so it was. Guess what I found in the bowl of the carb....half full of water. Also I took the spark plug out too and pulled the cord and got what I thought was gas all over me...but it was water. 20 pulls later not much came out.

Bought a new spark plug let it sit open for a day. Put in New fuel with water remover and started first pull. Works like it should again. Just shows what bad fuel and water getting in there can do. I thank all the people who helped me out and hope this info helps the next person


----------



## Patrick84 (Sep 29, 2021)

Not sure if I’ll get a response since this thread is so old but here it goes….

I have a Remington single stage snowblower with the powermore 4 cycle. How do you change the oil? Do I just take the dipstick out of the fill and lay the Machine back to drain it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you are going to extract via the dipstick tube - use an extractor pump. The other way would be to use the drain tube (if provided.) And let it drain out. You should not tilt the machine over at all.


----------



## Patrick84 (Sep 29, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If you are going to extract via the dipstick tube - use an extractor pump. The other way would be to use the drain tube (if provided.) And let it drain out. You should not tilt the machine over at all.


Thanks, I don't have a drain tube. I went to check the oil and when I opened the fill, it spilled out which is why I thought maybe I need to lean forward to check it and back to empty it. I'll look it over again and maybe I missed something.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Was it upright and on a level surface when you checked the fill level?

What oil change are you at in the service schedule? First? every 5 hours, 50 hours or annually?

This may not be how yours looks but when the machine is in the working position it would be something like this silver tube and bolt. Technically this is one 'side' of the motor, but when installed for operation it becomes the bottom of the engine.


----------



## Patrick84 (Sep 29, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Was it upright and on a level surface when you checked the fill level?
> 
> What oil change are you at in the service schedule? First? every 5 hours, 50 hours or annually?
> 
> ...


So my 2 stage snow blower looks like that, which that is where i drain the oil on that. This is my first oil change, I've had the machine for 4 years. Probably should have done one by now but after last season which it got a ton of work, wanted to change both.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you post photos of your set up? Maybe that will help us find the other drain plug/line. Use your cell phone and attach them here as copies is the easiest way. After your 5th post you can link them from a photo hosting site if you want to wait.

Not having changed the oil may be why it over flowed from the 'fill' opening - meaning something is plugged up.


----------



## Patrick84 (Sep 29, 2021)

So hopefully the pics uploaded, here it is. Not sure if I just remove the bolt on the bottom.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Seems like a poor design placement (meaning it will be messy) but try loosening the bolt and see if oil seeps out. I would raise the front end slightly before opening the apeture, but as it nears empty the oil looks like it it will still run down the deck.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, the 10mm head bolt on the bottom in the middle.


----------



## Patrick84 (Sep 29, 2021)

Alright great, thanks for the help! I appreciate it.


----------



## Patrick84 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ok, I feel like an idiot asking this. I have a 2
Stage snow blower also and changed that oil, found the engine manual online for how much oil goes in it. I can not get the engine manual for this particular engine. A few sites show they have it but it never opens and takes me to other sites. And the snow blower manual won’t show an specifics about the engine. I must have tossed the engine manual. How much oil does this engine take? Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Patrick84 said:


> Ok, I feel like an idiot asking this. I have a 2
> Stage snow blower also and changed that oil, found the engine manual online for how much oil goes in it. I can not get the engine manual for this particular engine. A few sites show they have it but it never opens and takes me to other sites. And the snow blower manual won’t show an specifics about the engine. I must have tossed the engine manual. How much oil does this engine take? Thanks


Most 2-stage snow blowers today have a dipstick, and the dipstick tube serves as a filler tube. If it doesn't have a dipstick and tube, then it should have a filler cap down on either or both sides of the block. If it has that type, typically you fill to overflow. That is, fill till brimming to the lip of the opening.
For stick type, most common cited method is to shoulder the dipstick when checking the level. Older, and still some engines today, require the stick be inserted, you have to go by the owner's manual. Without knowing the engine and numbers thereof, I can't be specific.


----------

